# SVS vs Ascend



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm seriously looking at using either SVS or Ascend speakers in the HT I'm building. Specifically, I'm looking at building the system based on their WTW speakers, the Ascend CMT-340 or the SVS SCS-01's.

Has anybody had the opportunity to hear speakers from both these manufacturers? The systems I'm looking at are roughly equal in price. I've read good reviews of both. Right now, I'm leaning towards the Ascends.

Doug


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, Doug! I don't know anything about either one, but wanted to say hello nonetheless. I'm sure the calvary will arrive with help in short order.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

cynical2 said:


> Welcome to the Shack, Doug!


Thanks for the welcome! I've been lurking for a few weeks and I've already picked up a lot of good information that will both save me money and provide us with a better HT. I feel fortunate to be able to dedicate a space to the project, there'll be fewer compromises.

Doug


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Wecome to the forum:waveougMac, 

I heard the smaller SBS-01 at a friends house and after doing a lot of reaserch have come to the conclussion that for the money you'll be hard pressed to find a better Subwoofer and speaker package for the money SVS is asking:T.

Just my 2 cents,
hyghwayman

P.S. I have never heard the Ascend CMT-340 speakers.


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

I have auditioned the sbs-01 along with the pb10/12 here locally and feel they represent excellent value. I have not heard any of the ascend speaker but recall a thread over at AVS which the scs-01 was compared to the cbm-170's and they faired very well against them. However this would be lead me to believe that the 340's would have a slight advantage over the svs speaker with more bottem end and bigger soundstage since they do likewise to the 170's JMO.

Regards, Billy P


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

I was amazed at the value of the SVS mini monitors. My wife's uncle had me put together a budget theater, and we ended up with SVS. I currently have the Axiom M22s, which would probably be about the same level of performance as the Ascends and the larger SVS monitors. There was a difference, but I was shocked at the level of performance of the budget monitors.

Honestly, you really could not go wrong with either. For about the same price, it will probably come to other preferences, such as aesthetics, etc.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Everyone, thanks for your input. It's comforting to know that I should be fine either way I go. I've got a ways to go construction wise before I'll need to pull the trigger on speakers. I'd love for the work to be done. I'll look back and the few weeks will be unimportant.

Doug


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello;

I own the Legacy 340s across the front and the HTM200 for the rears. My Sub is a HSU VTF3-MKII.
Ascend now has the 340SE which go a bit lower and from the forum over there do a bit better over all. I'm very happy with them (almost 3 year now) driving them with a Denon 3805. They can fill the room :bigsmile:


They do very well in the bang for the buck category.
Good luck on whatever your choose.
-john


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I had the Ascend CBM 170SE for Mains, and a 340SE center, and it sounded great.
I now own the Ascend Sierras(in natural) for L/C/R , and have moved the 170 SE's to surround duty(overkill surrounds IMO), and they sound even better.

I still have the 340SE center, was considering using it as a rear center, but I don't really have the room for it, so it's in the original box.

Dave Fabrikant makes quality gear at reasonable prices IMO.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

muzz said:


> I had the Ascend CBM 170SE for Mains, and a 340SE center, and it sounded great.
> I now own the Ascend Sierras(in natural) for L/C/R , and have moved the 170 SE's to surround duty(overkill surrounds IMO), and they sound even better.
> 
> I still have the 340SE center, was considering using it as a rear center, but I don't really have the room for it, so it's in the original box.


Muzz, could you give me your impression of the difference in sound between the Siearras and the 340SE? My plan was to use 340SE for the L/C/R and 170's for surrounds. Do you feel the 170's are overkill in that they are too good? They are only $35 a speaker more than the HTM-200, so I'll think I'll stick with them as surrounds.

Thanks for taking time to reply. I'm going downstairs right now to put in more sweat equity in the room.

Doug


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Doug,

I only had the 340SE as my center, so obviously it's a bit tough to gauge the difference, because most of the center is dialogue.
With that being said, I like the sound of the Sierra Frontstage better than the 340SEC, and the 170SE, I just feel like it's a more seamless match, which of course would make sense.

I have never heard the HTM200's, so I have no idea what they are about, except that they do have the advantage of being sealed for tougher installations.
The 170SE are more than enough as far as surround duty IMO, although I don't listen to 5 Channel music/SACD/DVDA.
BTW- The 170SE is a bigger speaker than some folks think.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Muzz,

Again, thanks for your thoughts. The size is a good point. I'm lucky in that this will be a dedicated HT and the family agreement it that form will follow function, at least more than it would in a multi-use environment. The current plans is to fly everything but the sub and center. This is after some consultation with some speaker mfrs. The 170's are actually smaller than the mains I've got wall mounted in my office.

Doug


----------

